# Black Long Haired w/ White Long Haired



## tyleriawow (May 1, 2018)

Hello,
What would puppies turn out like if you were to breed a black long haired male to a white long haired female?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

White is a masking gene so it would depend on what color is being masked behind the white coat. No way to say without knowing this. The pups would have long coats.


----------

